# Recipe request



## leadhead (Mar 30, 2006)

Does anyone have a good recipe for a pot roast. I just bought a crock pot and I have been craving a good pot roast but do not have any recipes. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

LH


----------



## floundergigging (Jul 13, 2005)

Start in the morning. It takes a log time to cook. Put roast in cooker and add just enough water to go up level with the roast and add salt and a little pepper. 
Cook on high. 
fWhen roast is falling appart add carrots and let cook until soft (They take longer)
Then add potatoes celery and onion. Cook until soft. 

You can add garlic red pepper etc if you like but I think it is best with just salt and a little pepper.

Good luck


----------



## Tiger Fish (Jul 9, 2007)

My wife does the same thing, except she sears the roast in a skillet with a little olive oil and flour. She then puts the roast with the pan drippings in the crock pot with a can of beef stock and some water. Season the heck out of it and cook it all day.


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

Season the roast up with herbs and olive oil the night before. Add two cans of Golden Mushroom soup, carrots, celery, potato's and onion in the crock pot. Add the roast and cook on low for about 8-10 hours until it starts to fall apart. After 10 hours and it's still not done, bump it up to high for an hour or so. Now your making me hungry


----------



## jhj415 (May 22, 2005)

same as most above, but instead of broth or water, i mix equal parts water and cream of mushroom and add a lil beef bioulon(sp) cudes and roasted garlic and onions.


----------



## fishgravy (Mar 5, 2007)

All good answers, but I use coffee for half of my broth.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Heres one

Coat roast with flour, salt and peper to taste, brown in a skillet with a small amout of Olive Oil. When its nice and brown, put in crock pot with 1 package of Liptons onion soup mix and what ever liquid you perfer, (I use 1 can beef broth and the rest water) Fill crock pot with liquid to about 3/4 full. Cook on low about 6-8 hours.
Add potatos, carrots, garlic, splash of worstersauce (SP?) a little more salt (about 1/4 teaspoon) and pepper to taste. Finish cooking until vegies are tender and roast falls apart.
Remove roast and place on platter, cover to keep warm. Poor the left over juice in a large pot , bring to slight boil and add corn starch to thicken.

Cook some rice, and serve the gravy over rice.


----------



## leadhead (Mar 30, 2006)

*Can not wait*

Thank you for all of your ideas. I think I have put together some ingredients from all of your suggestions. I am going to cook the roast on Sunday. I can not wait. My mouth is watering already. Thanks again.


----------



## small bites (Jun 13, 2004)

I'll have to try that coffee thing, that sounds like it would be good. 

Thanks for that, any and all of these recipes would be good. The searing thing keeps the juices in the roast, have done that for a lot of years, its really the way to go.

wonder how that dinner turned out.

sb:>


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

McCormick Pot Roast seasoning. Or make your own. Throw away the bag that comes with it.








2 cans of Cream of Mushroom. Fresh Onion.

Fill with water just above the meat.

In the last quarter of cooking time, slice Celery and add.

Enjoy.

A side mashed potato's and some green beans.

DANG! I am getting hungry! This is my favorite meal of all time!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I don't use a crock pot but we do a mexican pot roast in a dutch oven that will knock your lights out.

Season the roast well with salt, chili powder and cumin and sear it in a little vegetable oil until it is browned all over. Remove the roast and add sliced onions and poblano peppers to the oil and drippings and cook until they are semi tender. Place the roast back in the pot and add 2 cans Rotel and one or 2 cans of water depending on how spicy you like it. Cover and simmer 2 or 3 hours until it will shred with a fork. This makes the best soft tacos or tostadas you will ever eat.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Haute Pursuit said:


> I don't use a crock pot but we do a mexican pot roast in a dutch oven that will knock your lights out.
> 
> Season the roast well with salt, chili powder and cumin and sear it in a little vegetable oil until it is browned all over. Remove the roast and add sliced onions and poblano peppers to the oil and drippings and cook until they are semi tender. Place the roast back in the pot and add 2 cans Rotel and one or 2 cans of water depending on how spicy you like it. Cover and simmer 2 or 3 hours until it will shred with a fork. This makes the best soft tacos or tostadas you will ever eat.


That sounds great! I am printing it out now and will hand it to the wife in the morning.  Thanks!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

scwine said:


> That sounds great! I am printing it out now and will hand it to the wife in the morning.  Thanks!


You will like it. :wink:

I forgot to mention that after you shred the roast with a couple of forks, put just enough of the pot juices in with it to keep it moist. You can save the rest of the pot juices and add whatever meat you have leftover from making tacos back to it along with some yellow squash, zuccini, celery, carrot, green beans, corn and cubed potatoes along with a little more water to make a fantastic soup later.


----------



## jpcstock2 (Dec 29, 2005)

Quick simple:
1 package lipton onion soup mix
1 can mushroom soup
1 can beer
1-3 gloves of garlic ( I use 5, but I like garlic)
1 lg onion
Sounds crazy, but you will be surprised!!


----------

